# Picking up my first IPO prospect puppy at end of year



## elleeliz (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi everyone! 

As the title says, if all goes according to plan I'm picking up my first IPO puppy prospect at the end of the year. I've been reading up on raising a working puppy and wanted to know what resources I should be reading up on. General puppy info, working dog info, all info is greatly appreciated. I'm in the DFW area of Texas. Does anyone know anything about the club DFW Working Dogs? From my research, that's the only club I see around me, but am open to others if anyone has any suggestions. Any tips, advice, stories whatever is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would go and check out the club. Get a feel for them and, if they feel like a good fit, get some pointers about raising your puppy.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Two good books are "Purely Positive Training-Companion to Competition" by Sheila Booth and "Schutzhund Obedience-Training in Drive" with Gottfried Dildei and by Sheila Booth.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I have the Purely Positive book. Good one!

Definitely get with your club. They will help you with the foundation. I didn't start until my dog was 9 months and had to undo a lot before doing things that gelled well with sport. 

This new pup I have who is now 6 months started going to club at 10 weeks. 

Good luck and enjoy the journey!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey there! I live in the DFW area but do PSA with K9 Working Dogs of Dallas. As far as IPO/IGP, DFW Working dogs is a good club. Go check them out, ask questions and see if it's a good fit. 

There is also a DVG club in Waxahachie that I have heard good things about called Total Working Hund Verein. Contact info can be found here. I was told you should call instead of email: MWKG Clubs

There is also United Fido Schutzhund Club that meets in Grand Prairie. United FIDO Schutzhund Club

Good luck!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Like the others I also have the Purely Positive Training book (both paper back & online) and its a great resource!


----------



## elleeliz (Jun 13, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the replies thus far! I am looking into all of these suggestions


----------

